# Model Y Test Drive thoughts



## Dfwatt

JWardell said:


> At 36,500 mi and 2.5 yrs today I finally brought my 3 in for service for the first time!
> Mostly because my charge port door stopped working a few weeks ago, and a handful of little things that have been around for a while...clicking axle, mid aero shield, bad headlight accent light. Of course they fixed everything BUT the chargeport, and scheduled mobile service for replacement, because despite two week notice, they still didn't have the part!
> 
> I also took advantage of the visit to finally test drive a Model Y! A year ago I think I was imagining trading in for one by now, and despite probably getting a good chunk on trade-in, still can't really afford it, especially after getting screwed by Tesla Solar. But I wanted to really get a sense of the handling, and if it holds a candle to the 3. And also confirm I would be OK with the Y LR coming from the 3 RWD.
> Well, I have to say I was very suprized and happy with the handling and the steering, really very close to the 3!
> But, disappointed in the dual motor's acceleration. Does not have the same punch off the line as my RWD 3...acceleration picks up a bit later.
> So..I think if I were to get it, it might just have to be a performance...guess I'll need to start buying lottery tickets!
> 
> Though I have to say I was sorely missing my dash displays and gauges! Just no fun staring into the black abyss of the air vent
> 
> This was at the newish Peabody, MA Tesla Sales & Service, right across the street from the MINI and BMW dealerships where I bought (and very often visited) my last 4 cars
> 
> View attachment 36323
> View attachment 36324


Funny you should mention the Model Y! I just drove a Performance Model Y at the Estero Tesla showroom - thought I might post some impressions too!




















​Had a good chance to wring the car out on a variety of roads for almost an hour.​
Some strong impressions:​1) REALLY good fit and finish, consistent panel gaps, excellent paint. Definitely well screwed together. Solid structure, no looseness or rattles. The doors shut even more solidly than my 2 yo car which has had dynamating and other insulation. Real progress on the QC control. Some nice additions on the 2021 Models in terms of a range bump, the chrome delete and the power liftgate. Those are all real pluses.​​2) nice ride and handling balance particularly in view of the 35 series tires and the massive 21 inch wheels. Pretty nice for a stock suspension. I was not expecting to be so impressed but it's really nicely set up for a stock suspension. Obviously could be improved but again even if you don't get any coilover kit or other upgrades (where an obvious target would be to reduce unsprung weight from those massive 38/39 pound wheels), it's got a really nice ride and handling balance. I'm not sure why people are complaining about the ride but again I'm used to a pretty firm riding car. It's interesting that they provide the performance model with a staggered Wheel and Tire setup with wider tires and wheels at the rear (275 / 35 -21 on 10.5 inch rims compared to the 255 / 35 21s on the front. Not sure what they did to reduce terminal understeer but perhaps they've fitted a larger rear anti-roll bar or made other adjustments. Understeers a little but not bad. Didn't get close enough to the limits obviously in a test drive to see whether or not it had terminal understeer but given its weight, it was pretty responsive.​​3) speaking of weight you can really feel the extra 400 pounds. Acceleration is definitely dialed back a discernible notch from a Model 3 Performance. I know the numbers aren't that different (four tenths zero to 60 times) but it doesn't have quite the surge that my car has and subjectively it feels like a larger Gap than what the stats would suggest. Car is clearly heftier and you can feel that both in handling and in acceleration. But they managed to preserve much of the Model 3's DNA in terms of it feeling still lighter than its 4400 pounds. Still, I am really surprised the Model Y is able to get within sniffing distance of Model 3 lap times. I'm not sure how that's possible but the numbers speak for themselves. Dynamically it's just a clear notch down from the Model 3. Not surprising again, as this is after all 400 lb heavier with no more power and the extra Tire really doesn't quite make up for the extra weight.​​4) back seat is definitely roomier but I still felt the seat was set too low just like in the Model 3. It looks like they wanted to give max headroom but I wish that they would either allow the seat to be adjustable in terms of the height of the bench, or had set the bench a little higher as a default. Trunk is enormous. Clearly a more practical vehicle overall but you do trade significant sportiness​​So now that I've driven a Performance Model S, a Performance Model Y, and a Performance Model 3 (my car, but heavily modded), how would I rate them? Well the Performance Model S obviously wins every drag race hands down and fairly easily. But it loses pretty clearly and pretty significantly on vehicle dynamics and handling even if you're comparing stock to stock, and it loses on value to both the Model 3 and the Model Y, and it also loses because it's got now discernibly older technology both in terms the battery and cooling system and suspension, with those in my estimation only really partially mitigated by its excellent range. But I'd take my car on a road trip over a new Model S any day of the week even though I have to stop more often. It's just a whole lot more fun to drive even though it's not as quick.​​I did hear from Michael at Estero Tesla that the Plaid will in fact have a redesigned chassis. Or at least that's what he has heard himself. So we'll see whether that update is enough to make it dynamically competitive with Model 3. The Model Y wins on practicality and room and for sure on value, but loses a bit on dynamics and performance but it's still way more fun to drive than a Model X or even Model S, but again wins on value in relationship to perhaps both the Model 3 and Model S. Model 3 wins on dynamics where is clearly the hands-down winner in the group, and is a close second in overall value and practicality.​​So I think in the end it depends on what particular virtues matter the most to you. If you want sporty driving and you don't want to spend a boatload of money the Model 3 is still the best value out there and has the best tuning options to make it even sportier. And it's decent at carrying people and other stuff with good space utilization even if it doesn't have the space of the Model Y. If you need more cargo and carrying capacity the Model Y is a great value and preserves much of the sporty DNA of the Model 3 and also looks to have a lot of support for performance upgrades to suspension and brakes. If you have to have the drag race champ get a Model S or better yet wait for the Plaid. It will be interesting to see what they've done besides put Rocket Motors in it and the new battery Tech. It just needs a major suspension makeover and probably interior refresh too.​​


----------



## Nom

@Dfwatt - great post! But wondering if it fits in another thread better ... where more folks would find it. Perhaps in a model Y thread?


----------



## Dfwatt

Nom said:


> @Dfwatt - great post! But wondering if it fits in another thread better ... where more folks would find it. Perhaps in a model Y thread?


Good thought. Thanks for the suggestion. I assume I could just do a simple cut and paste that would capture the graphics. I'm also going to include some preliminary information that we have about the BMW iX3. Looks like it could be competition for the model Y at least in some ways if not in performance or range.


----------



## garsh

Moved.


----------



## JWardell

Then I'll add my comments as well, from my recent Model Y dual LR test drive. Coming from a RWD LR 3. Since I am fully familiar with the 3, I was focusing on driving differences. I prefer sportiness and great steering, and was concerned about that.

I was mostly impressed. Really impressive handling for a taller and heavier SUV. Steering didn't feel sloppier which was my biggest fear. Suspension was great, and this was the regular suspension, no doubt the performance would be even better.

While the dual motor Y is technically faster than my RWD 3, it doesn't feel it. There is less jerk off the line, less accelleration in the first second. The extra power seems to build later, when it's not quite as exhilarating. No doubt to due to physics because of the extra mass. I might have to test the performace to see how it compares there. (The question I can't answer, is if the dual LR adds the optional acceleration boost upgrade, where is the improvement...in the first second or later?)

I still think I would prefer variable height suspension, if tesla were to bring over from the S, or even aftermarket manually adjustable. Would normally have it very low, and raise for the occasional bad/dirt road or snow.

And if I were to pay for performance, I would REALLY want track mode. Why the heck hasn't Tesla enabled that?

The real draw to the Y for me is the hatchback and the utility of all the extra cargo space. To me a hatch is the big thing missing from the 3. So often things are just too tall to get into a trunk. And of course the Y does a great job with a nice flat floor, and plenty more space underneath as well as in the frunk.

Another nice thing that I would be less likely to use is the rear seating. Adequate in the 3, the extra legroom in the Y is expected. But the reclining rear seats are so much nicer and I imagine more comfortable position for longer rides.

If I were buying new today it would be a Y. The temptation to upgrade is there, but I need a bit more for the money.


----------



## Dfwatt

JWardell said:


> Then I'll add my comments as well, from my recent Model Y dual LR test drive. Coming from a RWD LR 3. Since I am fully familiar with the 3, I was focusing on driving differences. I prefer sportiness and great steering, and was concerned about that.
> 
> I was mostly impressed. Really impressive handling for a taller and heavier SUV. Steering didn't feel sloppier which was my biggest fear. Suspension was great, and this was the regular suspension, no doubt the performance would be even better.
> 
> While the dual motor Y is technically faster than my RWD 3, it doesn't feel it. There is less jerk off the line, less accelleration in the first second. The extra power seems to build later, when it's not quite as exhilarating. No doubt to due to physics because of the extra mass. I might have to test the performace to see how it compares there. (The question I can't answer, is if the dual LR adds the optional acceleration boost upgrade, where is the improvement...in the first second or later?)
> 
> I still think I would prefer variable height suspension, if tesla were to bring over from the S, or even aftermarket manually adjustable. Would normally have it very low, and raise for the occasional bad/dirt road or snow.
> 
> And if I were to pay for performance, I would REALLY want track mode. Why the heck hasn't Tesla enabled that?
> 
> The real draw to the Y for me is the hatchback and the utility of all the extra cargo space. To me a hatch is the big thing missing from the 3. So often things are just too tall to get into a trunk. And of course the Y does a great job with a nice flat floor, and plenty more space underneath as well as in the frunk.
> 
> Another nice thing that I would be less likely to use is the rear seating. Adequate in the 3, the extra legroom in the Y is expected. But the reclining rear seats are so much nicer and I imagine more comfortable position for longer rides.
> 
> If I were buying new today it would be a Y. The temptation to upgrade is there, but I need a bit more for the money.


Thanks for sharing those thoughts and observations. I'm stunned to discover that the Performance Model Y does not have track mode! Can't say that I understand that but I suspect it may speak to Tesla's awareness that the Performance models Brembo braking system, which is frankly marginal on the Model 3 on the track (can't really handle high-speed tracks even with rotors pads and fluid swap out) is simply overwhelmed in the Model Y, with its extra 400 pounds. The guys who are tracking the Model Y with either Mountain Pass or Unplugged Performance upgrades are apparently all going with some version of a big brake kit. That's my guess anyway. But still, that seems like a ripoff!


----------



## AutopilotFan

What I like most about the Y (over the Model 3) is the higher seating position for the driver. It's not only easier to get in and out, but since the seat is on risers you get a more chair-like seating position behind the wheel. I really prefer that.


----------



## Bigriver

@JWardell, like you, I took in my model 3 for a charging port issue and decided to test drive a model Y. With both a 2018 model 3 and 2017 model X as a point of comparison, here are my thoughts, with some of them being more about recent design changes than the model Y itself:

I did not like the new roll wheel on the steering wheel. It was actually too slippery and a bit hard to get the traction to move it as easily as the rubberized feel on my model 3.
I did like the new center console, although I hadnt been crazy about it from the pictures.
It was much quieter than my model 3 and about the same as my model X.
The handling felt pretty good to me. While the acceleration felt a bit sluggish, just as I was about to whine about it, I looked down and was going 80 mph on the on-ramp. So really, it's ok.
Like the hatchback a lot. I don't know why any vehicle is made without a hatchback. (I'm talking to you model 3.)
I like the fold down arm rest in center of back seat. I don't know why there would ever be a bench rear seat without this feature. (I'm talking to you 7-seater model X.)
Heated steering wheel- while I deeply long for this, it really didn't get all that warm... would like to have at least 2 levels of heat to choose from on it.
The view through the rear mirror - oh my, it is indeed a tiny slit. But while driving, it didn't bother me as much as the model 3, where I always feel like I should be able to adjust the mirror to help. It is also at night that I find this most troublesome, and the model Y test drive was in pure sunshine, so I can't make any conclusions.
The thing I liked THE best - that glass roof. If only they could find a way to give me my helicopter windshield from the model X and the glass roof from the model Y, that would be a real winner.
Had the model Y been out sooner, I'm pretty sure that is the Tesla that would be sitting in my garage rather than the ones I have. It seems a very practical vehicle.


----------



## JWardell

Bigriver said:


> Like the hatchback a lot. I don't know why any vehicle is made without a hatchback. (I'm talking to you model 3.)


Amen!


----------



## garsh

Bigriver said:


> Like the hatchback a lot. I don't know why any vehicle is made without a hatchback. (I'm talking to you model 3.)


Reason:


Bigriver said:


> The view through the rear mirror - oh my, it is indeed a tiny slit.


----------



## Bigriver

@garsh, I have 2 cars with hatchbacks that the rear view is much more than a slit. I can see in the model Y that the limit at the top is created by the glass roof. My complaint with rear views, though, is primarily the bottom and that I can't see headlights behind me for cars that are even pretty far away. I would have to spend more time with the model Y to fully understand why the lower view is limited. I find the lower view adequate in the model X.


----------



## JWardell

Most hatchbacks have an even larger rear view than sedans. It's just the latest trend in coup-style sloped roofs (like BMW X6 vs X5) that significantly reduce that rear window. It's not the hatch's fault!


----------



## JasonF

Last year when I had my 12V battery replaced at the service center, I saw a Model Y parked right next to a Model 3. When you see them next to each other, you can tell the real artistry in the design - that the two vehicles look like twins, yet every single panel differs between them. There isn't a single panel or piece of glass that the two share.


----------



## garsh

JWardell said:


> Most hatchbacks have an even larger rear view than sedans. It's just the latest trend in coup-style sloped roofs (like BMW X6 vs X5) that significantly reduce that rear window. It's not the hatch's fault!


Agreed. But that sloped roof helps with aerodynamics and vehicle efficiency. So if you want that efficiency, then you either get a trunk with a rear window with ok visibility, or a hatchback with horrible visibility.


----------

